# Poo's and whiskers?



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have had dogs before but never noticed that they had whiskers kind of like a cat?? Maybe Molly is weird I don't know? She has really long ones but when she gets groomed they are gone Wondering if your poo's have them?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i do believe that they all have them but they can't be seen on most because of there face hair..like ginger has so much face hair around her mouth i have to keep trimming it


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a really funny moment when I thought Samson had something sharp stuck underneath his chin. I was pulling an pulling and he kept flinching away. I thought he'd got a thin pine needle stuck in his skin I was so worried! I then realized it was a whisker that was sharp because it had been trimmed!!!!!
Poor Samson. It's a good on I didn't manage to pull it out! I've noticed his other whiskers in his muzzle are sharper after being trimmed.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Both Alfie and a Dexter have whiskers round their snout and above their eyes - you can only really see them when they're wet though as they separate from their face hair then!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> I had a really funny moment when I thought Samson had something sharp stuck underneath his chin. I was pulling an pulling and he kept flinching away. I thought he'd got a thin pine needle stuck in his skin I was so worried! I then realized it was a whisker that was sharp because it had been trimmed!!!!!
> Poor Samson. It's a good on I didn't manage to pull it out! I've noticed his other whiskers in his muzzle are sharper after being trimmed.


Too cute! Poor little Samson It's so strange I have never really noticed the whiskers on other dogs I thought Molly was the only one ha! They are very long and white so they stand out on her brown head! When I go for my walk this morning I will have to check out the dogs and see if they have them


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> I had a really funny moment when I thought Samson had something sharp stuck underneath his chin. I was pulling an pulling and he kept flinching away. I thought he'd got a thin pine needle stuck in his skin I was so worried! I then realized it was a whisker that was sharp because it had been trimmed!!!!!
> Poor Samson. It's a good on I didn't manage to pull it out! I've noticed his other whiskers in his muzzle are sharper after being trimmed.


I did the same thing to Jake but managed to pull it out 
I showed it to hubby and he said why are you yanking his whiskers out? I felt terrible!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh poor jake,,his mommy is pulling out his whiskers.and he did not know why Haaa Haaa.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh poor jake,,his mommy is pulling out his whiskers.and he did not know why Haaa Haaa.


I know but when Molly is groomed sometimes I think what is that in her fur it feels like plastic or something and then I realize "oh it's a whisker" Her's only show once her fur starts growing.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I did the same thing to Jake but managed to pull it out
> I showed it to hubby and he said why are you yanking his whiskers out? I felt terrible!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh, Donna! You reminded me when my cat--the long haired one--was just an older kitten, he was going upstairs, I thought I saw some "cling-ons" on his bum, so grabbed a paper towel and proceeded to chase him around trying to pull them off...it wasn't sticky poo, he had become a man-cat! No wonder he was screaming at me, I felt so bad. But I had them removed not long after.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Oh, Donna! You reminded me when my cat--the long haired one--was just an older kitten, he was going upstairs, I thought I saw some "cling-ons" on his bum, so grabbed a paper towel and proceeded to chase him around trying to pull them off...it wasn't sticky poo, he had become a man-cat! No wonder he was screaming at me, I felt so bad. But I had them removed not long after.


You win and i just laughed so hard i almost dried!!!! poor kitty man.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two are wondering why I keep chuckling. Beemer just came up to me to check. So funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!!
you lot are crazy! hahah I love it.

Lady has one whisker, just one and it is under her chin, that is it.


----------

